# Tomorrow at Loveland



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am seriously considering calling in and going to Bert. Powder turns off the the divide are too few and far between. Overall I think I am going to have to skip going, but then again you never know...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow. I'm trying to hunt down some cheap tickets on craigslist right now. If you got the hook up, let a brotha know!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I heard that. I would join but I've already convinced a couple of buddies to play hooky to go to Love. Plus the dog has a vet appt in the morning so I won't be able to head up until around 10 or so.

Stanley Slide Path is gonna be out of the picture now this weekend.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> I'll be there tomorrow. I'm trying to hunt down some cheap tickets on craigslist right now. If you got the hook up, let a brotha know!


...and I just found some! $25 and 3 blocks down the street from me at 9PM. Gotta love craigslist.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hit me up if you wanna take some laps. I should get up there sometime between 10:30 and 11.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright........you talked me into it!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Stanley Slide Path is gonna be out of the picture now this weekend.


I don't think so. Still planning on doing it Sunday. 48 hours between now and when I'll be able to drop it. In the spring time that is like two months of letting the snow pack consolidate in the winter. The biggest worry is weather. If it's going to warm up enough for some nice corn sliding on the path. That'll be pretty evident once I'm there. The good news is that there are lot's of back up options available in the area if it's a no go.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Including going to the bar...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh. It's alright today. It really got wind hammered last night. Pockets of good but heavy pow in between slabs of wind blown sheets of death.

If you don't mind me taggig along I'm down for Sunday.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds good. You want to use my Summit?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell yeah! If you don't mind that'd be awesome! That, the Voile, whatever.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, no worries you can use it. I'll be riding the Heritage of course. Just PM me your angles again so I can set it up for you on Saturday. Talk is meeting at 8am at the Summit on Sunday. You can use my Fuse bindings too, they are a much better ride than the bindings on the slider plates.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, no worries you can use it. I'll be riding the Heritage of course. Just PM me your angles again so I can set it up for you on Saturday. Talk is meeting at 8am at the Summit on Sunday. You can use my Fuse bindings too, they are a much better ride than the bindings on the slider plates.


Psshhhh Slider plates for-life...... Or until I quit being a cheap ass


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was with you there Vols. I thought my Summit was getting beat and not lively at all. Then I got my first pair of Sparks and my board felt like it just came out of the wrapper. It's a huge difference. There is also supposed to be a decent upgrade going from Sparks to the Karakorum system. Of course there is also a decent upgrade to how much damage it does to your bank account too...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Psshhhh Slider plates for-life...... Or until I quit being a cheap ass


us outdoor store has a set of sparks on sale right now for $208....


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> us outdoor store has a set of sparks on sale right now for $208....


Yea thanks Jeri told me about this the other day. I might wait until next year to get a set. 



killclimbz said:


> I was with you there Vols. I thought my Summit was getting beat and not lively at all. Then I got my first pair of Sparks and my board felt like it just came out of the wrapper. It's a huge difference. There is also supposed to be a decent upgrade going from Sparks to the Karakorum system. Of course there is also a decent upgrade to how much damage it does to your bank account too...


I demoed a pair of next years sparks I believe the Burners? at scrubfest from Will and loved them. I was blown away how much weight they took off which transferred over to the uphill. They felt incredible and much more responsive on the downhill. I am torn though between which system I want to get. I like how the entire Karakorum system seems to add a tighter seam. I wish I could demo a setup with an entire system on it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if youre on a budget you should look at rughty's too..... killclimbz can attest to this tho: just like shredding on solids, sometimes you just need to own more than one... or two splitboards. 

hell with all the new shit coming out next year its gonna be hard for me not to get two whole new setups just so i've got a set of K's and a set of sparks; a 158 a 155 or 4, and a pow board; K2's shit looks dope, Lib's stuff is gonna be just nasty, just a ton of great shit coming down the pipe for splitboarding...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea I am stoked on all of the stuff coming out next year. I plan on getting a new complete setup since the split I bought this year was a used DIY and I demoed a production split. I didn't know how nice have two edges and a tight seam are. I know the Karakoram setup is a lot more than the Voile. I would like to demo one just so I dont have to spend the extra money to be sure that is what I want. 

Wow Rughty did a custom job for sure. I didn't even see that topic on split when it was posted. There are just too many options for next year.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

tight seam is clutch.... inside edge is nice for hardpack and helps alot to extend the life of the board, but any factory split is usually heavier due to the inside edge/sidewall. i know some dudes that prefer the DIY boards because theyre lighter and alot cheaper. 

personally i hate T nuts, and in the BC i want my shit as bomber as can be....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a heads up for you splitters kill and I have been contacting as many companies as possible about getting split boards/bindings/accessories for my 100 days of reviews.


----------

